# Waycross middle vs. Charlton middle (Football)



## GAranger1403 (Sep 27, 2009)

I shot another middle school game last week. Again conditions were pretty bad for most of the game. I did get some salvagable shots though. With the cloud cover I had to shoot high ISO again so they are kinda grainy. Anyway I got several so give me a minute.

This first shot is the Charlton co. QB surveying the field, unfortunately it was a long day for him and his teamates.


----------



## GAranger1403 (Sep 27, 2009)

*Concentration*

Waycross middle reciever with eyes on a tipped pass.


----------



## GAranger1403 (Sep 27, 2009)

*Breakaway*

Ware middle runningback breaks free for a long TD.


----------



## GAranger1403 (Sep 27, 2009)

*Gangtackle*

This is what happened to just about every player from Charlton co. that touched the football.


----------



## GAranger1403 (Sep 27, 2009)

*Great grab*

One of the few highlights for Charlton co. was this leaping catch by their lil' reciever.


----------



## GAranger1403 (Sep 27, 2009)

*Who will get there first?*

The ball or the defender. Waycross middle reciever waits on a pass while the safety closes in.


----------



## GAranger1403 (Sep 27, 2009)

*Touchdown*

Waycross reciever out-muscles the defender for a long TD pass.


----------



## GAranger1403 (Sep 27, 2009)

*Turnin' the corner!*

Waycross middle QB gets the edge and then scampers for a long TD>


----------



## GAranger1403 (Sep 27, 2009)

Thats all for now. The light got so bad in the second half that most of those shots are barely usable. Unfortunately the best shot of the bunch is a waycross reciever dropping a long pass. He is completely behind the defense ,in perfect light, in focus and I got the ball going thru his fingers. I'm not gonna torture the kid by posting it.


----------



## Hoss (Sep 27, 2009)

You're gonna get some good light for one of these games, Jason.  Looks like you did another fine job working in some tough light.  I like the expression of the young man in the second shot.

Hoss


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 27, 2009)

great action shots 
very nice work


----------



## Smokey (Sep 28, 2009)

GAranger1403 said:


> This is what happened to just about every player from Charlton co. that touched the football.



I counted 10 red helmets in that picture


----------



## GAranger1403 (Sep 28, 2009)

For those wondering the final was Waycross 46 Charlton 0.


----------



## Browtine (Sep 28, 2009)

Good job considering the lighting.


----------



## horse2292 (Sep 28, 2009)

GAranger1403 said:


> For those wondering the final was Waycross 46 Charlton 0.



To bad the high school can't play that good.        WCHS 1988


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 30, 2009)

fred gibson vs champ bailey..good shots!


----------

